# The Virtual Reality Thread (Occulus Rift ,Google Cardboard,Gear VR etc)



## Nanducob (Mar 10, 2015)

Hello ,
Creating this thread ,so that everyone can discuss things related to virtual reality like devices,apps etc in one place 
Although Occulus Rift,Gear VR are said to deliver true VR the Google cardboard/clones are good for someone to begin with.I never thought a cardboard case with lenses and magnet with appropriate apps  can deliver something like this 
I had ordered the Boxight Ekbox(Indian cardboard clone),but it took a lot of days ,so bought this from ebay; got delivered yesterday.Here are the pictures.
Dreamviewer with nfc tag,nose cushion 
*i.imgur.com/ftR9SvQl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/cdrrCgbl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CsxrKHvl.jpg
Ekbox
*i.imgur.com/HVV2Qq4l.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8yO0gyXl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/N9eIA2El.jpg
Apps tried:
Jack White VR(concert in 3d,we view it from the stage)
Paul McCartney VR
Chair in a room 
Sisters 
11:47 (not a game but trailer, Couldnt watch whole ,Horror works more than you expect in this)
Lamper VR.
.
Another app is Trinus Gyre ,which I haven't tried.It can stream PC games to your cellphone via wifi/usb which can be viewed in cardboard in VR ,like rift.
Thanks for reading


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

^ Don't post full sized pics Use *l* between filename and extension. 

On-topic: Though I didn't like the flimsy construction, substandard material and pathetic excuses from Boxight for their EkBox, I did enjoy the VR Experience.

Played these:
Tour Guide (part of the Cardboard app)
Windy Day (part of the Cardboard app)
Crazy Swing VR
Kaiju Fury Trailer
Mad Race VR
Rocket Drop (Google Cardboard)
Roller Coaster VR
VR Cinema
Zombie Shooter VR
Zombie Warfare


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ Don't post full sized pics Use *l* between filename and extension.
> 
> On-topic: Though I didn't like the flimsy construction, substandard material and pathetic excuses from Boxight for their EkBox, I did enjoy the VR Experience.
> 
> ...



Sorry,uploaded from phone.Now I put | between it.
Yeah the quality of ekbox is poor ,dont know if its e flute cadboard.not going to last long.But kudos as an Indian company to start this venture,rather than export-rebrand


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

^ it should be small *L*, that is *l* and not |

Re-edit the OP.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 11, 2015)

I was also thinking of starting such a thread.. 

Anyways here are the devices that are speculated / upcoming:

Oculus Rift: Most popular, consumer version expected in 2015 itself. 
Gear VR (mobile): Collaboration between Oculus and Samsung 
HTC Vive: Collaboration between Valve and HTC (only announced as of yet)
Google Cardboard: jugaad VR
Magic Leap: Nobody knows what this is, but it sound like something like augmented reality. Google has invested 500 Million in this company 

Personally I am SUPER psyched for VR/AR and know this is more than just hardware. IMO its a huge leap from screen computing.

Virtual Reality and the Metaverse


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm reading HTC vive is doing so good compared with other vr. If they make it compatible with more device, then it will be a great hit. Also the price is important factor, ~8k is the best bet.

BTW I tried zombie shooter, google earth, roller coaster, chair in the room.

Chair in the room looks scary, with no lights.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> I'm reading HTC vive is doing so good compared with other vr. If they make it compatible with more device, then it will be a great hit. Also the price is important factor, ~8k is the best bet.
> 
> BTW I tried zombie shooter, google earth, roller coaster, chair in the room.
> 
> Chair in the room looks scary, with no lights.


Yup htc vive is the best ,as I read its better than rift.
Can u try the app trinus gyre if you have time?
Also try 11.57


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

Discussion | Boxight

Lets see how this proceeds.


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Yup htc vive is the best ,as I read its better than rift.
> Can u try the app trinus gyre if you have time?
> Also try 11.57



Will give it a try.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Discussion | Boxight
> 
> Lets see how this proceeds.



 all the best


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Discussion | Boxight
> 
> Lets see how this proceeds.



Yeah its better to make ourselves than buying ,but getting appropriate lenses is the issue.Official Google lenses sell for 350 on ebay


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Yeah its better to make ourselves than buying ,but getting appropriate lenses is the issue.Official Google lenses sell for 350 on ebay


I'll ask my local Eye Glasses guy how much he'll charge for making a pair with google's specifications in few days.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'll ask my local Eye Glasses guy how much he'll charge for making a pair with google's specifications in few days.



Mm or you can buy the first one(black) ,you won't be disappointed ,got it for 550.
also this seems nice,
3D Virtual Reality Glass Google Cardboard Red Assemble made Strong Composite | eBay Mobile


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Hello ,
> Creating this thread ,so that everyone can discuss things related to virtual reality like devices,apps etc in one place
> Although Occulus Rift,Gear VR are said to deliver true VR the Google cardboard/clones are good for someone to begin with.I never thought a cardboard case with lenses and magnet with appropriate apps  can deliver something like this
> I had ordered the Boxight Ekbox(Indian cardboard clone),but it took a lot of days ,so bought this from ebay; got delivered yesterday.Here are the pictures.
> ...



How do these things work? What else do you need to have? How to run?


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> How does these things work? What else do you need to have? How to run?



the vr cardboard and phone. Go to play store and search for vr and install the vr apps. You scan download cardboard app for a little tutorial

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Mm or you can buy the first one(black) ,you won't be disappointed ,got it for 550.
> also this seems nice,
> 3D Virtual Reality Glass Google Cardboard Red Assemble made Strong Composite | eBay Mobile



Does it come with headband and NFC?


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> the vr cardboard and phone. Go to play store and search for vr and install the vr apps. You scan download cardboard app for a little tutorial
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Only for android users then. Oh well..all other VRs are like this?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Only for android users then. Oh well..all other VRs are like this?



Also for Iphone 

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> How do these things work? What else do you need to have? How to run?



Its simple,
Dedicated vr apps played via phone.Phone is put in to  the cardboard and strapped to head.we see via lenses in the cardboard in a  360° view in 3D ,using gyroscope which uses the head tracking.ie in the game ` Chair in a Room " ,it feels like we are sitting in a room and when we turn our head up we can see roof,down - floor,sideways-walls etc..hope u get it.
Since the phone is put in the cardboard ,the input is controlled via two magnets mounted on the side of cardboard.When we press one magnet downwards the phone`s magnetometer will find the difference in magnetic feild and will input the needed instruction ,mostly the touch functions.The NFC tag is used to open a specific app when the phone is put inside yhe cardboard.You can also use Bluetooth gamepads ,PS joysticks etc

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Does it come with headband and NFC?


The red one in the eBay listing doesn't seem to have one.
The black one I bought have it,not necessary to have nfc  though.
No headstrap but has 2 side velcros.
That seller has one with head strap but it costs more.
*m.ebay.in/itmdescription?itemId=121570276047


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Also for Iphone
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



any android phone will do? Like say...with Moto G 2nd Gen. So let me get this correct, 

1. buy that Cardboard Box with lenses and magnets and headstraps and all
2. Buy Android Phone.
3. Download VR apps which will simulate the VR experience with some artifically created ambient effects and environments
4. Put the phone inside cardboard box so that the display is facing your eyes.
5. The display is now augmented via the gyroscope and lenses to create a VR effect.
6. Wear that s#it around your head, and see through those glasses?
7. Move around head, or even walk or dance and all!? Can do all o' that, is it like a game?
8. Give inputs via magnets on the box side, (what sort of inputs though? what do they do?)
9. What is that NFC thingy? how to connect it with VR, does any of this require external power source?


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> any android phone will do? Like say...with Moto G 2nd Gen. So let me get this correct,
> 
> 1. buy that Cardboard Box with lenses and magnets and headstraps and all
> 2. Buy Android Phone.
> ...



Till 5 you are right, Question started from number 6
6. Yes
7. Move around head, yes. Walk and dance no. Play a game yes.
8. If you take Google Earth for example, if you click on the magnet, it will zoom or move to view environments.
9. NFC will trigger the launch of the *Cardboard Android app *automatically.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

This is certainly the future of the way we use our phone.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 12, 2015)

Wah Nandu! Wah Amjath ! kamal ho gaya ! kya baat..Wah wah..

hahahahaha. Yes. Ordered DreamViewer.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Wah Nandu! Wah Amjath ! kamal ho gaya ! kya baat..Wah wah..
> 
> hahahahaha. Yes. Ordered DreamViewer.


Good


----------



## amjath (Mar 12, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Wah Nandu! Wah Amjath ! kamal ho gaya ! kya baat..Wah wah..
> 
> hahahahaha. Yes. Ordered DreamViewer.


Waisa kya etna bada kamal ho gaya


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2015)

sad. my moto G won't work propertly with it. :/


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> sad. my moto G won't work propertly with it. :/



why ?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2015)

^

Can i use Google cardboard on my Moto G? : MotoG

Google Cardboard DIY VR Headset - $3.66 (fitâ€¦ | Moto G | XDA Forums

and many such threads all over the internetz.  Moto G (1st gen) does not have a actual gyro or so i read.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2015)

Oh yea.. Gyroscope is a crucial hardware that many budget phone lacks. Gyro is something that is very useful for Virtual Reality or to create 360 degree spheres using Google Camera. For eg, which I take these days.  Taj Mahal: Google Sphere

That's why I am also surprized that budget Micromax Eureka Yu also have Gyro.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 13, 2015)

Considering Moto G was still a google device when it was 1st released, its disappointing that it can't support an upcoming Google innovation. Sad.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 14, 2015)

I read it has simulated gyroscope ? You can still try..or watch movies

- - - Updated - - -

@4:47


----------



## amjath (Mar 14, 2015)

Check out new YouTube app for 360 videos, try those videos in cardboard YouTube app


----------



## $hadow (Mar 14, 2015)

^^Thanks for the share


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 15, 2015)

open apps without touching screen
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.taosoftware.android.taovisor&hl=en
*lh5.ggpht.com/X6jGfIiRODOJpiwG_9g9d5Lg1TEIcwi9HaBstVb2A_uFuTYit3Y6NfKGzlF4KDtfQN4=h900-rw


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> open apps without touching screen
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.co.taosoftware.android.taovisor&hl=en



So its a launcher app for Cardboard.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> So its a launcher app for Cardboard.



yes ,its little buggy ,i think we can also view photos etc


----------



## $hadow (Mar 15, 2015)

This might give headache after some time of usage.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 19, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Yeah its better to make ourselves than buying ,but getting appropriate lenses is the issue.Official Google lenses sell for 350 on ebay





amjath said:


> Will give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> all the best



They deleted the post, refunded Rs 288 and told me that they'll be shipping a complete kit by 25th March. O_O


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They deleted the post, refunded Rs 288 and told me that they'll be shipping a complete kit by 25th March. O_O



The product was shipped to me and refund was also processed. Improper Management.


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 19, 2015)

Got Dreamviewer today. Cant wait to test


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They deleted the post, refunded Rs 288 and told me that they'll be shipping a complete kit by 25th March. O_O



Good Guy


----------



## $hadow (Mar 19, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Got Dreamviewer today. Cant wait to test



Great man


----------



## amjath (Mar 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They deleted the post, refunded Rs 288 and told me that they'll be shipping a complete kit by 25th March. O_O


Wow 


sam_738844 said:


> Got Dreamviewer today. Cant wait to test



Congrats


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 21, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Got Dreamviewer today. Cant wait to test


How is it 

Some thinings I noticed:
HD screen is OK ,but full HD would be better.People at reddit says 2k HD would be ideal ,as gear VR is compatible with note 4 ,which will give a better experience.
The magnetic input is not fully compatible with all phones as the magnetometer is placed at different places in different phones.There should be custom joysticks for carboards other than moga etc.
Some apps are buggy.
I find it hard to take out the phone everytime I want to open an app ,the taovisor app.is not polished.
It would be nice view movies ,lying in the bed ,there need to be some app to change the gryro /sensors with the change in positions or we can.manually adjust it.
Need more games that support joysticks ,currently Shadowgun vr is the only one ,afaik.
There is vrpron 
Using larger lenses will give larger FOV.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 21, 2015)

The reason that sammy introduced a new VR for S6 was solely because of the qhd display it is using.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 21, 2015)

Magic Leap Released a video:
[YOUTUBE]kPMHcanq0xM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 8, 2015)

Boxight has sent me a new kit without asking ,check your mail ,I think they sent to all of who ordered the first batch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Boxight has sent me a new kit without asking ,check your mail ,I think they sent to all of who ordered the first batch.


The tracking number is pointing to wrong city. -_-

- - - Updated - - -

Now pointing to correct address.


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 8, 2015)

Hmm.. I have played most vr games .There should be more games like Shadowgun VR.
I think sam _7388 is not impressed with cardboard


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

Received it just now. Gonna check how it is.


----------



## amjath (Apr 8, 2015)

Me too received. It was a surprise for me. Excellent quality and easy to install. Received it with head band. Lens seems to be issue, will report back after checking


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2015)

Quality improved a lot but it still required few minor adjustments. Headband is able to hold it with phone but the velcro strips keep coming off from the cardboard. Maybe the glue isn't strong enough. I'll try using fevi-quick on it.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

And I am waiting for a review from either of you.


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 3, 2015)

Guys,anyone with this tech?
How does it feel? Do you get somewhat immersive experience or it is Not worth it?
Plus 
How Big the display looks

I am asking coz i am ordering a plastic oculus rift styled version and i plan to stream games to iphone 6+ and play using it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 3, 2015)

I don't think you can use it that way. I mean sure you can play VR games made for google cardboard (there a list somewhere in this thread) but there is no app AFAIK which can stream a PC game into your phone for VR experience.


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think you can use it that way. I mean sure you can play VR games made for google cardboard (there a list somewhere in this thread) but there is no app AFAIK which can stream a PC game into your phone for VR experience.



How does google cardboard Vr games feel?
Can you get even little immersion or feel of entering the game?
Or atleast how is image displayed?

As for streaming pc games there is a app called trinus vr or something.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 3, 2015)

^
*_*

Gonna try that app after exams.

Experience is good but the weight of the phone might give you slight discomfort.


----------



## Nanducob (May 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think you can use it that way. I mean sure you can play VR games made for google cardboard (there a list somewhere in this thread) but there is no app AFAIK which can stream a PC game into your phone for VR experience.



There is one.trinus gyre

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]*m.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ1x3u79qBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cute.bandar (May 6, 2015)

This is it guys.. This is it.
[YOUTUBE]cML814JD09g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 12, 2015)

I rarely use it now, seems the honeymoon period is over :/
Still good for a new experience.Here is a kit for 100 rupees
Desi Cardboard Version 1.0 | Desi Cardboard


----------



## amjath (Jul 12, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> I rarely use it now, seems the honeymoon period is over :/
> Still good for a new experience.Here is a kit for 100 rupees
> Desi Cardboard Version 1.0 | Desi Cardboard


Oneplus is selling in amazon for 99 ruppees


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Oneplus is selling in amazon for 99 ruppees



 much discount


----------



## cute.bandar (Oct 21, 2015)

Magic Leap Posted their latest demo!! Suggestion: watch in fullhd

[YOUTUBE]kw0-JRa9n94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2015)

^ Impressive but might be a costly device


----------



## Anorion (Dec 18, 2015)

I made a conceptual VR, want to make it available on as many platforms as possible
how to go about it? is 360 youtube video best option and is stereoscopic version important for google cardboard. pls to post if there is a free stereoscopic renderer, not a plugin. 
*i.imgur.com/W6pIzg3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xi6P9xM.jpg
*i.imgur.com/8W4jfPi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/sMnJ1o5.jpg


----------



## 007 (Jan 6, 2016)

The Rift pre-order started. And its _just_ $599!


----------



## LoneWolf66 (Aug 5, 2016)

So anyone get their hands on an actual VR headset yet?
If so, how can I import one?
If I get one from us personally(Along with some other hardware), would I need to pay customs or something when I get back to the country? (Sorry but I know nothing about how that works)


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2016)

I am using cardboard. Got bored after exploring all the tech demos and stuff.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2016)

Me too tried VR Box 2.0, there's not much content for VR, but plenty of low quality ones, that are really crappy


----------

